# Psychic Teriyaki Chicken...



## Otter (Nov 30, 2004)

I swear Cook's Illustrated is psychic. Almost every time I'm thinking of trying a recipe, their magazine arrives, and there it is. A few months ago, it was brining, and they had a large brining issue. Their magazine arrived yesterday and they had an article on Teriyaki Chicken. I date everything I put in the freezer, and I had some chicken thighs that had seniority, so I had decided to use them up. Not wanting anything remotely tasting like turkey, I had decided to do Teriyaki. I've done Teriyaki many times, but am always looking to do it better. Anyway, they rated Teriyaki sauces, and the one I use - Kikkoman, fell into the Not Recommended category. What Teriyaki sauce do you like, and are they any cooking methods you have found to produce the best product?


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2004)

I usually make my own with soy sauce, brown sugar and some wine. I have bought Kikkoman, but usually just to marinate. I prefer the Keg for grilling or stir frying.


----------



## Otter (Nov 30, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I usually make my own with soy sauce, brown sugar and some wine. I have bought Kikkoman, but usually just to marinate. I prefer the Keg for grilling or stir frying.


Alix, CI also says homemade is better than even the best store-bought. If you make your own, you might like to try their recipe:
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 t grated fresh ginger
1 medium garlic clove, minced or pressed
1/2 t corn starch
2 T mirin (can sub 2 T white wine and 1 t sugar)
combine the last two separately, then add to balance


----------



## marmalady (Nov 30, 2004)

If you can find it, the 'VeryVeryTeriyaki' sauce is pretty good.  But I usually make my own, too - and try a little lime juice and brown sugar for something a little different!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2004)

I make my own and I think Chris Kimball STOLE my special recipe!!   

That's how I have made it for years.

It's all from stuff I have on hand and I can mix it up to taste.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2004)

Otter, thanks for the recipe. That is pretty close to what I do. Can't say I usually measure though. I am sort of slapdash in the kitchen.


----------



## Otter (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks, gang, sounds like I should at least try the "homebrew."


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2004)

From Andy M. (I am pretty sure) I learned the neat trick of storing fresh ginger in a jar of sherry in the fridge.  It keeps for a long time and infuses the sherry with tastiness.  I usually add a drop or two of the sherry to the teriyaki sauce and to other asian sauces I make.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 30, 2004)

I use a tried and true recipe.  

Equal parts soy sauce, sugar, and water.  Add in as much ginger and garlic as you like.  

The water is important.  If you don't put water into the teriyaki marinade, it won't work right.  Soy sauce and sugar without water is too concentrated and there won't be enough transfer of liquids between the meat item and the marinade.  In fact, it tends to draw out water from the meat.  The water lowers the concentration and the marinade works better.


----------



## Otter (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, it came out as the best ever. First, the homemade teriyaki sauce was much better than the store-bought - I could not believe the significant difference! Second, heating the teriyaki sauce separately and drizzling it over the chicken after broiling was much better than putting it on the chicken during the cooking process. Had it over rice and it was a real treat!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2004)

Great job Otter!  

I too have been making my own teriyaki for years.  But it has a few more things in it than the recipes I've seen here.  It doesn't have any spirits in it though.  Ingrediants include:

Kikoman Lite Soy Sauce
Brown Sugar
Crushed Pineapple (optional)
Crushed Garlic
Diced Onion
Ginger
Black Pepper
Chinese 5-spice Powder (just a touch as this spice can overwhelm the other flavors)
Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce (just a splash for kick, and is optional)

I don't cook it.  I just put the meat in overnight and then bake, broil, or grill the chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2005)

this: http://www.worldharbors.com/product/teriyaki.html    is my favorite teryaki sauce.
i've made some grilled tilapia that was marinated in it recently, and it was really good.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2005)

Rats!  I miss Otter and picking on him.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 14, 2005)

I never liked the taste of straight soy sauce, but I do like teriyaki sauce in certain things... milder and with some nice subtle flavours, unlike pure sodium onslaught of soy sauce.  We don't always find teriyaki sauce around here, and I always thought it would be handy to have a homemade recipe at hand... Otter's recipe sounds good, though I may dilute it a bit more with water... bonus point for the substitute option for "mirin" which is also a hard to find item here!!  Thanks Otter!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 14, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> this: http://www.worldharbors.com/product/teriyaki.html    is my favorite teryaki sauce.



I like World Harbors stuff, too. I put a bunch of chicken wings in the crock pot with a bottle of Cheriyaki for Bible Class refreshments one time. They were well received.
I also really like the Hot Teriyaki Sauce & the Jerk sauce.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 14, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> From Andy M. (I am pretty sure) I learned the neat trick of storing fresh ginger in a jar of sherry in the fridge.  It keeps for a long time and infuses the sherry with tastiness.  I usually add a drop or two of the sherry to the teriyaki sauce and to other asian sauces I make.



Do you peel the ginger before putting it in the sherry? What's a good brand of sherry for cooking purposes?


----------



## QSis (Dec 14, 2005)

Corinne, yes, you peel the ginger and cut it into pieces. Put the pieces in a small glass jar and cover completely with sherry.  

I use Pastene or Taylor, or any inexpensive dry sherry, but NOT cooking sherry.

Lee

Lee


----------



## jennyema (Dec 15, 2005)

I actually don't peel it.  I just throw it in.  Like Q says -- something inexpensive but drinkable.  And never cooking sherry.

Ginger lasts forever that way.


----------

